# Leaked: Tamron 28-75mm f/2.8 Di III RXD



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 20, 2018)

```
It looks like Tamron is set to announce a second lens ahead of CP+ alongside <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/tamron-will-announce-the-70-210mm-f-4-di-vc-usd-on-february-22-2018/">the 70-210mm f/4 VC</a>.</p>
<p>The second lens will be a Tamron 28-75mm f/2.8 Di III RXD, no further specifications have leaked at this time.</p>
<p>As <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=34540.msg708682#msg708682">noted on the forum</a>, this is likely for full frame mirrorless cameras, which would be just Sony at the moment.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## bsbeamer (Feb 20, 2018)

Typically Di is for APS-C (EF-S), but is it possible this is intended for EF-M usage? Bit of a strange focal length range for either, but at F2.8 it could be a nice addition.


----------



## dil_power (Feb 20, 2018)

bsbeamer said:


> Typically Di is for APS-C (EF-S), but is it possible this is intended for EF-M usage? Bit of a strange focal length range for either, but at F2.8 it could be a nice addition.



I believe this is intended for full frame E (sony) mount.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 20, 2018)

This is the lens in the teaser ad. Mirrorless, like I predicted. But with a focal length range clearly meant for FF. So only Sony for now?

Tamron’s naming convention:

Di – FF DSLR
Di II – crop DSLR
Di III – any mirrorless.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 20, 2018)

bsbeamer said:


> Typically Di is for APS-C (EF-S), but is it possible this is intended for EF-M usage? Bit of a strange focal length range for either, but at F2.8 it could be a nice addition.



The Di stands for "Digitally integrated". It has to do with Tamron's optimising their line to digital vs film lenses. Have the Tamron SP 15-30mm Di VC USD. It is full frame. I believe the Di is a FF designation. DI-II is ASP-c. There's also DI-III but I have not looked into that.


https://www.shutterbug.com/content/tamron-di-lensesbrjust-what-does-di-mean


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 20, 2018)

Also note: no stabilization (meant for bodies with sensor stabilization). Also, the RXD designation is something new.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Feb 20, 2018)

why the weird range though. Tamron is killing me. be like 24-80.


----------



## tron (Feb 20, 2018)

28-75 2.8 is strange for a company that had created 28-105 2.8 back in the film era!
(https://www.imaging-resource.com/lenses/tamron/28-105mm-f2.8-ld-aspherical-if-sp-af/review/)

24-75 i would understand.


----------



## slclick (Feb 20, 2018)

My hunch on these new releases having odd focal lengths is that this is hat it took to get the other features of the lens to work as optimally as possible. AF, CA, distortion etc. I have no problem with a few mm's here or there to obtain the best optical formula at the best price.


----------



## mistaspeedy (Feb 20, 2018)

I have the (Canon EF mount) Tamron AF 28-75mm f/2.8 XR Di LD lens.

They probably just reused the same optical formula and put it into a nice new body for mirrorless cameras.


Unfortunately my copy of this lens has a decentered lens element, so I will have to get it serviced when I am in Cologne, Germany.

We will see if they have brought about any changes to the features and design when we get the official announcement and first reviews.


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 20, 2018)

tron said:


> 28-75 2.8 is strange for a company that had created 28-105 2.8 back in the film era!
> (https://www.imaging-resource.com/lenses/tamron/28-105mm-f2.8-ld-aspherical-if-sp-af/review/)
> 
> 24-75 i would understand.



Tamron has made this exact FL zoom before: (KEH has this model here for sale right now: it's in Pentax K mount)
And is a FF lens...
Tamron 28-75mm F/2.8 SP Aspherical LD IF Macro XR DI(A09) Autofocus Lens


----------



## MrFotoFool (Feb 21, 2018)

Many years ago I used a zoom in this range but often found 28 was not quite wide enough. 24mm is just about perfect for full frame. I think starting at 28 instead of 24 is going to be a very hard sell for Tamron.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 21, 2018)

i think this will be a really cheap alternative to the sony 24-70 2.8, which costs more than 2000€
tamron already have a 28-75 2.8, without VC, probably ancient design
if they can make this one reasonably sharp and cheap, it might be a very good entry level, native mount, fast zoom for someone who just bought an A7 for 500€


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 21, 2018)

andrei1989 said:


> i think this will be a really cheap alternative to the sony 24-70 2.8, which costs more than 2000€
> tamron already have a 28-75 2.8, without VC, probably ancient design
> if they can make this one reasonably sharp and cheap, it might be a very good entry level, native mount, fast zoom for someone who just bought an A7 for 500€



A+ 
This lens isn't aimed at the Pro Market I believe, unlike their 70-200mm; 24-70mm; 85mm; 35mm; 15-30mm; and 90mm Macro...I think this will be more of an entry-to-intermediate-level offering. I think it will still be a great performer.


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Feb 22, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> Tamron 28-75mm f/2.8 Di III RXD



Any guesses on what the RXD stands for?

The only problem with the original Tamron 28-75 f2.8 (I've got two!) is the slow focusing so I'm guessing it's a new, not-USM focusing thingy.

Or it could just be a lens coating


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 22, 2018)

Hesbehindyou said:


> Any guesses on what the RXD stands for?
> 
> The only problem with the original Tamron 28-75 f2.8 (I've got two!) is the slow focusing so I'm guessing it's a new, not-USM focusing thingy.
> 
> Or it could just be a lens coating



Most likely D as in AF *D*rive. What the RX part means is anybody's guess.

Edit: it’s a video-friendly stepper motor drive. Not surprising.


----------



## KungFeuz (Feb 23, 2018)

FYI: Sony is not the only FF mirrorless manufacturer...


----------

